# Ferret Nation Remodeling. =P



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

So I picked up me free ferret nation today, and it needs a lot of work. It was the dirtiest cage ever when I picked it up, but I spent almost an hour cleaning all the bars. The previous inhabitant was a ferret who's cage was never really cleaned. The ferret has gone to a good home with someone who will take amazing care of him. I'm willing to turn this cage into a masterpiece for my rats even with all the work it needs. =P
It's rusted in several parts, missing ladders and shelves as well as trays, and two wheels are missing. So here come the questions. 
Where could I find a set of 4 replacement wheels? The other two wheels on the brink of falling off so a set of four will be needed. 
The cage is a little rusty in some parts. I was thinking about sanding down the rusted parts and re-painting the cage or parts of the cage. What sort of paint can I use on this cage?
I have two ratties who will be able to slip through the bars so I will have to cover the bars in something. What wire do you guys recommend for this? Also, for anyone who has done this before, how much wire would I need for the entire cage?
I will need to buy the black pans as well as a few more replacement parts. Is there a good website I can get these off of?

I'm hoping to show you guys the final product in a few weeks. =P


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Well, you can buy replacement pans/shelves here (http://www.ferret.com/search-by-brand/ferret-nation/875/)

I don't think they sell replacement wheels, but someone on ferretuniverse forum said, ("I replace all my wheels at the local hardware store.. I just took one in -- looked for casters and matched it up-- easy")

Sorry I don't have any other answers! Good luck!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, you can buy replacement castors at the hardware store or online at Amazon.com. 
You can use Rustoleum spray paint to repaint after you sand off the rust. I used steel wool to get the rust off of my FF & black Rustoleum gloss finish paint to fix it up. Worked like a charm and looks great! It may take a few coats, as the paint didn't dry glossy until it was on there pretty thick, especially on the bumpy bars damaged from rust. You can get that at Walmart or any hardware store. 
As for hardware cloth... I got mine at Home Depot. I JUST covered my cage last night. Usually, a roll at the hardware store will be more than enough. Not sure about dimensions, but it doesn't take much. I personally used plastic netting, 1/2" screen. Most people here will recommend vinyl coated wire, but... ugh, that would just be such a pain to apply, in my opinion. The plastic stuff was already annoying, but it didn't cut me up or scratch anything, and applied just fine. I used zip-ties and tape (since mine is temporary). Determined rats could chew through the plastic netting, if your hardware cloth will be permanent, invest in the wire stuff & some wire cutters (usually cheaper anyway, just harder to apply & not as pretty).


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually, one of my friends is going to sand blast it for me and we're going to use that same Rustoleum paint you mentioned to repaint the cage a whole different color. =P
I'm surprised that there is not a whole lot about this subject online because it seems like a subject that would be discussed more often since a lot of people upgrade their cages.


----------



## Kitsch Slapped (Aug 25, 2013)

I cant wait to see it! Im also planning on painting my critter nations in the following week some bright color such as purple, teal, or pink. Havent made up my mind yet on color lol.I also want to mention that using the clear gloss enamel on the finished paint is good for extra protection! We painted our Bass Pans for the DCN with it and it hasnt chipped yet. Ive had to scrape dried on food off the pans and it came off wonderfully.  keep us updated with your FN!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

There's a lot of info for it about bird cages. Removing rust from an old cage, etc... I found a ton of helpful info when researching! Good luck with the painting, looking forward to pics!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I was wondering, because I have a female I was thinking about covering the bars with wire, how much wire would I need for the whole cage?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Alrighty, so I'm going to be sand blasting and re-painting the cage this weekend. My ordered ferret nation shelves and trays are coming in through the male slowly too so I'm starting to sow the liners as well. I find the amount of space that cage has a bit crazy, and it should be interesting to see how many accessories I can fit into it. 

Since my two hairless babies can obviously slide through the bars I am going to be putting something over the bars. I went to Home Depot and I ran across two types things I can use to cover the bars. One of them was wire mesh and the other hardware cloth. 

Now the hardware cloth came in different colors, but I was wondering what the difference between the wire hardware cloth is and the wire mesh? I was also wondering what would be better to cover the cage with, and how much I would need?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Alrighty, so I sand blasted the cage last weekend, but the sand blaster was wet so it took longer than expected. All the screws that we managed to get out are being replaced. Some of the were just not wanting to be loosened so they are staying in. I'm painting the cage black simply because it goes well with any and all colors. I decided to go with chicken wire instead of hardware cloth to cover the outside because it was less pricy. I'm going to post pictures next weekend when I go to finish it. =P


----------

